# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  کتاب آموزشی آردوئینو

## sinaaaaaa

با سلام 
متاسفانه مدتی قبل کل کتابفروشی های انقلاب رو گشتم اما کتاب آموزشی پیدا نکردم .
دوستان کسی کتاب آموزشی پایه یا مرجع فارسی سراغ داره ؟ 
برای شروع یادگیری قدم به قدم از کجا شروع کرد ؟
سپاس

----------


## sinaaaaaa

مرسی
...........

----------


## alamate_aoal

سلام
کلمه "آردوینو" را در سایت کتابخانه ملی سرچ کن.


http://www.nabzedanesh.ir/Product/1526653

----------

